# 6. Ammergauer Alpen Bike Cup 2008



## Alex_1976 (19. August 2008)

Am 14.09.2008 Oberammergau
http://www.ammertal-sportiv.com/

Würde da gerne mal mitfahren, habe zwar noch nie einen Marathon mitgemacht, aber irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal 

Noch wer dabei?
Tipps von Veteranen?


----------



## Fusion-Racer (19. August 2008)

Ich werde den Ma in Oberammergau zum 4. Mal fahren.
Ist mMn eine tolle Strecke und auch die Organisation ist bis auf die Startnummernausgabe sehr gut.
Zur Strecke ist zu sagen: Anstiege hart; Abfahrten technisch, vorallem die "Hölle" hats in sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (19. August 2008)

Dann sehn mer uns ja! Farsch di lange Strecke?


----------



## Fusion-Racer (19. August 2008)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Dann sehn mer uns ja! Farsch di lange Strecke?



Ne, i fahr die mittlere !
Bin ja auch noch a Junior


----------



## Alex_1976 (20. August 2008)

Na, klingt ja vielversprechend 

Werde wohl auch erstmal die mittlere fahren.


----------



## The Tretschwein (20. August 2008)

naja..alles gut zu machen. Technisch ist nur die Hölle sehr schwer und man verliert zu Fuss ne ein oder zwei Minuten. Der Rest ist "unangenehm". 90% aber wirlich gut zu fahren.
Keine Panik


----------



## Alex_1976 (20. August 2008)

hat nicht jemand zufällig Fotos von der Hölle (schöner Name ).

Was genau ist daran so höllisch?
Kennst du den Schützensteig in Füssen? Also sowas fahre ich noch, wenns heftiger wird, dann steig ich ab, allerdings im Rennen, gehe ich da wahrscheinlich eher nicht soviel Risiko ein, und spare mir die Kräfte für den nächsten Berg, wenn der Puls eh schon bei 170 ist


----------



## rboncube (20. August 2008)

Bin auch dabei. Fahre die Mittlere. Auf zweimal Hölle hab ich keine Lust. Der Rest ist echt toll zu fahren. War letztes Jahr der schönste Marathon an dem ich teilnahm.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## mountainbike (20. August 2008)

klaus läuft die hölle und wird trotzdem 14. (hammerleistung)

meinen kumpel hats letztes jahr dort zerlegt und musste nach garmisch ins kh. war aber auch ein marathon-neuling und ist oberhalb der hölle, mit dem tempo auf dem wiesenweg (trotz gefahr-schild) , voll in die hölle gekracht. 

der is also gar nicht so weit gekommen!!!

bilder müsst ich haben, muss ich aber mal suchen


----------



## The Tretschwein (20. August 2008)

na in derersten runde bin ich 2/3 gefahren, in der zweiten die Hälfte davon runtergestöpselt.

Ist halt sehr brockig, so kopfgroße Brocken. Hohlweg oder Bachbett bergab. Da fährst nicht viel schneller.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (20. August 2008)

Ich bin die Hölle letztes Jahr fast komplett runtergefahren, hatte dann aber zwei Fahrer direkt vor mir, die geschoben haben und nicht Platz gemacht haben. Ohne freie Bahn ist die Hölle nicht zu fahren, weil einfach zu eng und zu große Brocken, mir macht sie trotzdem riesigen Spaß und ich finde, dass Oberammergau einer der schönsten Marathons ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augustiner1328 (20. August 2008)

Das Problem an der Hölle sind die steine die werden glatt wie ein babyhintern sobald dreck drauf kommt....da rutscht man sogar beim laufen ....das teil ist aber nicht lang also im schweinsgalopp durch und dann hat sichs...


----------



## The Tretschwein (20. August 2008)

eben. so ein marathon ist ja keine BR3 radltour. 

ist er zu leicht wird gemault, ist er etwas schwer steigt der pamperskonsum sprunghaft an und die damenklos werden geschändet! Dabei gehts keinem ans leder. Absteigen und Reeeeennnen....


----------



## Augustiner1328 (20. August 2008)

wie heist es so schön man kann es niemanden recht machen 
aber lass es aus kübeln giesen da wird sogar die br 3 radl tour schwer


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (22. August 2008)

Ich fahr auch die lange strecke, aber nach nem 20.000hm alpencross kann mich nichts mehr schocken... ;-)


----------



## Fusion-Racer (22. August 2008)

Hab mich heute für die mittlere angemeldet und bin schon ganz heiß aufs Rennen


----------



## Reignman (25. August 2008)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> naja..alles gut zu machen. Technisch ist nur die Hölle sehr schwer und man verliert zu Fuss ne ein oder zwei Minuten. Der Rest ist "unangenehm". 90% aber wirlich gut zu fahren.
> Keine Panik



1 -2 Minuten? Dann ist es ja ein Durchrennen der Hölle 
ist nicht ungefährlich, man kann sich schnell den Haxn verdrehen, ist zu Fuss sogar sau rutschig, vor allem wenn feucht.
aber wie du schon sagtest, muss man selbst entscheiden und das Risiko für sich abwägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (25. August 2008)

richtig lesen, reignman

du verlierst 1-2 min - nicht gesamtzeit in der hölle!!


----------



## Reignman (25. August 2008)

mountainbike schrieb:


> richtig lesen, reignman
> 
> du verlierst 1-2 min - nicht gesamtzeit in der hölle!!



P., alias Mountainbike  habe nichts anders gesagt
der geringe Zeitverlust bedeutet im Klartext durch die Hölle rennen .
das ist nicht ungefährlich, wie oben erwähnt, ist diese sau glatt auch zu Fuss. aber es geht, siehe Klaus 

Fährst du Oberammergau mit, oder Saalbach?


----------



## mountainbike (25. August 2008)

na dann passts ja - hat sich halt so angehört, sorry

wobei man dann beim rennen auch erstmal zur hölle kommen muss 

also ich bin sie letztes jahr auf der 80er ja 2 mal gefahren, kann aber echt net sagen ob ich es beim nächsten mal wieder fahre!

kommt auch immer auf den tag an, wenns passt - dann passts, dann geht auch die hölle leichter! smile

wobei es auch immer darauf ankommt, wie du in so eine kniffelige passage rein kommst. hast gleich am anfang eine schlechte linie - geht gar nix


----------



## Reignman (25. August 2008)

mountainbike schrieb:


> na dann passts ja - hat sich halt so angehört, sorry
> 
> wobei man dann beim rennen auch erstmal zur hölle kommen muss
> 
> ...



fähr halt den Halbmarathon, dann musst nur einmal durch die Hölle


----------



## Fusion-Racer (1. September 2008)

Ganz schön wenig los hier 

Naja, hab mal ne Frage an die, die Strecke mal mit nem Höhenmesser abgefahren sind. Ist die Angabe auf der Mitteldistanz mit 1600Hm relativ genau oder doch mehr/weniger ?


----------



## mountainbike (2. September 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> fähr halt den Halbmarathon, dann musst nur einmal durch die Hölle



aha reignman, nachträglich geändert, aha

du weisst das ich wenn den marathon fahre

aber du musst im rennen (auch kurzstrecke) erstmal zur hölle überhaupt kommen


----------



## rboncube (2. September 2008)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Ganz schön wenig los hier
> 
> Naja, hab mal ne Frage an die, die Strecke mal mit nem Höhenmesser abgefahren sind. Ist die Angabe auf der Mitteldistanz mit 1600Hm relativ genau oder doch mehr/weniger ?



Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, müßte das schon ziemlich genau passen. Habs mal so in meiner Trainingsdokumentation notiert.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (2. September 2008)

wie ist denn die verpflegung auf der marathonstrecke bzw. das startpaket? Rücken die da ordentlich riegel und gels raus oder eher schlanke küche?


----------



## Reignman (2. September 2008)

mountainbike schrieb:


> aha reignman, nachträglich geändert, aha
> 
> du weisst das ich wenn den marathon fahre
> 
> aber du musst im rennen (auch kurzstrecke) erstmal zur hölle überhaupt kommen



ach kleiner,
wir werden sehen ;-)
pass lieber auf, dass dich die Mittelstreckler nicht überholen.
nix kurzstrecke


----------



## rboncube (2. September 2008)

Steppenwolf_74 schrieb:


> wie ist denn die verpflegung auf der marathonstrecke bzw. das startpaket? Rücken die da ordentlich riegel und gels raus oder eher schlanke küche?



Verpflegung war ganz in Ordnung. Das Startpaket war eher mäßig.Glaub da war außer ein paar Flyer gar nix drin. Das T-Shirt war auch nur zum Rad putzen gut. Werde heuer die 8sparen und "light" starten.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (2. September 2008)

Verpflegung auf der Strecke ist gut ( man bekommt Flaschen gereicht ), aber im Starterpaket ist nur Werbung und ich glaub 2 kleine Packungen Xenofit-Gel, was aber mMn echt zum kotzen schmeckt.


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (2. September 2008)

also selber was einpacken... ja die tshirts sind selten der hit, ausser am tegernsee, da gabs ja ein funktions-shirt von adidas, das kann man wenigstens noch zu was gebrauchen.... Das ist ja das gute an gels, sie schmecken zum kotzen, man muss aber nicht, auch wenn man schon nix anderes mehr bei sich behalten kann....


----------



## Reignman (3. September 2008)

ganz gut finde ich , dass eine light Version bei der Anmeldung angeboten wird. auf das T-shirt und die Pasta-Party kann ich verzichten, genauso auf das eine oder andere Gel. habe meine eigenen, daher finde ich die Auswahlmöglichkeit echt


----------



## mountainbike (3. September 2008)

also ich find die t-shirts so im allgemeinen ganz ok. klar - das vom tegernsee ist mit abstand das beste! (auch der aufdruck: schmerzfrei!!! ist passend, lach)

aber dafür ist ja die auswahl des starterpakets in o-gau super!


----------



## Alex_1976 (7. September 2008)

überlege auch ob light oder All-Inklusive 

Denke da eher an die Pasta Party. Wann ist die, und vorallem, wie?
Wahrscheinlich nach dem Rennen, oder? 
Aber gibt ja auch die Variante am Vorabend, wie z.B. bei Laufmarathons.


----------



## Reignman (12. September 2008)

habts ihr eure Winterausrüstung schon eingepackt? Wetterbericht meldet (Stand heute) am Sonntag um die 10  Grad in Oberammergau bei Regen. Über das WE soll die Schneefallgrenze bis auf 1500 hm fallen


----------



## mountainbike (12. September 2008)

he reignman - da hast ja wieder pech

also ich fahr nicht - bei dem wetter mit 400km anreise - brauch icht net.


----------



## maxa (12. September 2008)

ja und, so hoch fahren wir doch eh nicht.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (12. September 2008)

wo hast du das mit den 10 ° her 5 am vormittag 5 am nachmittag... es wird auf jedenfall arschkalt werden.....und nass....

@maxa fährst du die lange dann sehen wir uns aber nur am start du bist eh schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (12. September 2008)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> wo hast du das mit den 10 ° her 5 am vormittag 5 am nachmittag... es wird auf jedenfall arschkalt werden.....und nass....
> 
> @maxa fährst du die lange dann sehen wir uns aber nur am start du bist eh schneller



wetter.de
wetter.com 
waren ja die Höchsttemperaturen in Oberammergau 
oben auf dem Berg kommst mit deinen 5 Grad ganz gut hin


----------



## maxa (12. September 2008)

bei den Vorhersagen werde ich das am Samstag bzw. am Sonntag morgen entscheiden.
Aber wenn ich fahre, dann die Langstrecke.


----------



## Eigerbiker (12. September 2008)

Sch..... Wetteraussichten!  
Da wars ja im Februar beim König-Ludwig-Lauf wärmer....... 

Mal schaun was ich mache, hab noch ned gemeldet. 
Hatte mich eigentlich auf das Rennen gefreut, war ne tollle Veranstaltung im letzten Jahr und die Strecke fand ich auch geil.


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (12. September 2008)

ich hab bei der salzkammergut-trophy schon den ganzen Tag im regen verbracht, also ich muss das nicht nochmal haben, vor allem wirds deutlich kälter sein als in bad goisern !!!  Eigentlich schade, wär ein schöner saisonabschluss gewesen, aber dann doch lieber für oberstdorf melden, wenns dann besseres wetter hat....


----------



## Augustiner1328 (12. September 2008)

@Eiger Biker stimmt beim Luggi lauf wars wärmer aber nur am freitag samstag hats dann doch schön nass geschneit


----------



## Fusion-Racer (12. September 2008)

Jetzt macht Euch doch nicht gleich ins Hemd 
Im Anstieg wird einem schon warm, also ich hatte noch nie das Problem, dass ich in einem Rennen frieren musste und ich bin immer in kurzer Hose+Trikot gefahren ( nur Ischgl '07 hab ich mir Ärmlinge angezogen  ).
Also ich werde auf jeden Fall starten, wetterunabhängig, wir sehen uns auf der Mitteldistanz 
Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quax_bruch (12. September 2008)

sehe das genauso Fusion!

Bin aber schon entsprechend ausgestattet:

Füße
Rumpf
Kopf

zudem die Beine g'scheid einölen, dann kann es vor mir aus ruhig die ganze Zeit schiffen und sau kalt sein, hab ich wenigstens daheim was zu erzählen


----------



## Fusion-Racer (12. September 2008)

quax_bruch schrieb:


> sehe das genauso Fusion!
> 
> Bin aber schon entsprechend ausgestattet:
> 
> ...



Jo, Beine einölen is ein Muss 
Überschuhe und/oder Jacke kann ich im Rennen nicht leiden. Wenn dann müssen Ärmlinge und vllt. ne kurze Reggenshort ausreichen.


----------



## The Tretschwein (13. September 2008)

ich bin draussen, weil mich die Challenge eh nicht echt reizt. Jungens.....bei dem Saudreckswetter mach ich langsam und bereite mich auf den MArathon in Stattegg / Graz vor. 
Somit Muss ich Oberstdorf fahren......

Klar kann manentsprechend ausgerüstet auch fahren.......aber macht es dir denn Spass?


----------



## Alex_1976 (13. September 2008)




----------



## Augustiner1328 (13. September 2008)

@Klaus wünsche dir viel erfolg in Graz

als werdenfelser ist es halt (fast) plicht in O-gau zu starten 
 seit der 3. u. 5.etappe bei der transschwarzwald gibt es kein sauwetter mehr getreu dem motto " das habe ich nicht gebucht" ( o ton Michael Rich bei der VTS)

also last uns morgen das beste draus machen 

im moment nieselt es hier nur


----------



## endrase (13. September 2008)

fahrt ihr in der top ten oder bekommt ihr geld für´s biken .also bei so einem wetter wie er für morgen gemeldet ist werde ich nicht starten .


----------



## Alex_1976 (13. September 2008)

naja, für die Leute, die Richtey Challenge fahren, brauchen die Ergebnisse wahrscheinlich.
Ich hab mich jetzt angemeldet, und 27 Euro für umsonst ... hm ... danach in die Sauna, da gibt es doch den Gutschein, dann ist die Kälte wieder vergessen, oder? 

Die Frage ist, HT, oder Fully? 2,25er NN oder 2,1er NN und RR? 

Wenns zu sehr saut, nimm ich nicht mein neues, sondern lieber das HT, hat aber nur HS33 dran.


----------



## maxa (13. September 2008)

na ja, wenn keiner mitfährt springt ja vielleicht ein podiumsplatz raus


----------



## endrase (13. September 2008)

naja bei gerade mal 379 meldungen ist alles möglich ,wen mann bedenkt das in pfronten fast 1500 meldungen waren auch ritchey challenge .


----------



## Augustiner1328 (13. September 2008)

Okay Markus du Erster ich Zweiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augustiner1328 (13. September 2008)

Okay Markus du Erster ich Zweiter in der Ak:


----------



## maxa (13. September 2008)

O.k., trage mich mit Gedanken, eventuell die mittlere zu fahren


----------



## Augustiner1328 (13. September 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> O.k., trage mich mit Gedanken, eventuell die mittlere zu fahren



den gedanken hatte ich auch schon aber nur kurz wird sehr warscheinlich mein letztes rennen und das will ich voll auskosten mit allen schikanen


----------



## Fusion-Racer (13. September 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> O.k., trage mich mit Gedanken, eventuell die mittlere zu fahren



So kenn ich dich ja garnicht, dir kann es doch sonst nicht lang genug sein


----------



## The Tretschwein (13. September 2008)

Alex_1976 schrieb:


>



Top lustiger Smiley!

Also ich bin grad in Graz und wäre extra zum Marathon angereist. Lohnt in dem Fall leider echt nicht. Ansonsten wäre ich aus Augsburg aufjeden Fall mal angereist.
*
Ich empfehle dem Marathon in Statteg bei Graz! *


----------



## Stucka (13. September 2008)

klar wird gefahren.....wir werden Geschichte schreiben!!


----------



## Fusion-Racer (13. September 2008)

Ganz so abgefahren wirds morgen auch nicht werden, kalt und dreckig halt


----------



## rboncube (13. September 2008)

So, gepackt hab ich mal. Bike ist auch schon am Auto. Jetzt schmeiß ich mich noch in die Badewanne, ein bischen Wärme tanken.
Was zieht ihr denn morgen an? Ich möchte kurz mit Arm und Knielingen+ Windweste fahren. Regenjacke im Trikot. Meint ihr das reicht. 
Shit, mein letztes richtiges Regenrennen liegt drei Jahre zurück. Sonst immer Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt. Aber einmal mußte es ja passieren
Fahre NN/RR in 2.25

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Fusion-Racer (13. September 2008)

ICH zieh wahrscheinlich nur ein etwas wärmeres Unterhemd an und meine Ärmlinge.
Reifentechnisch werde ich mit NN/RR in 2.1 fahren, lieber etwas schmaler bei matschigen Bedingungen.( hab in Duisburg die Erfahrung damit machen können, dass mein 1.9er Vredestein Killer Bee ( Semislick ) mehr Grip als 2.25er NNs haben )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (13. September 2008)

warme Weste am Körper! Ich bin heut bei 12 grad 3 stunden lang die Berge hochgefahren. war etwas zu warm in der langen JAcke. Weste kannst aufmachen. Wer ne 3/4 lange hose hat soll die nehmen plus dünne Neopren Überschuhe. 
Langfinger Handschuhe, Armlinge? Gleich LAngarmtrikot.
4-5° solls in der Früh haben. Bedenkt ihr tretet schwitzend zum Kolben hoch und fräst dann in der Eiskälte runter. MAcht nicht glücklich und somit langsamer.

Reifen: Schmal ist nix! Wir sind ja nicht in Duisburg sondern in den Alpen mit festem und kiesigem Boden. Durch die Hölle mit dünnen Reifen? 2,25er. Vorne NN und hinten ...ja RR das 2008er Modell.

Schutzblech? eins am Unterrohr ist ne schlaue sache und sieht ned mal blöd aus.


----------



## Tobi-161 (13. September 2008)

ah gut, ich hab fast gar nix was Du grad aufgezählt hast 

Schade, wenns son Mistwetter hat, kann ich die Hölle wohl wieder laufen, dabei wollt ich die endlich fahren. Aber gut, hab ja 2 Versuche 

Naja, mir ist jetzt alles wurscht, ich freu mich nur auf morgen und wenn ein paar leut weniger starten... gut für mich


----------



## Alex_1976 (13. September 2008)

mal paar Sachen eingepackt, HT mit 2,25er NN im Auto ... na, wird schon werden.

Fully mit den 2,1er lass ich mal noch stehen, wobei das bei mir sicher nicht den Ausschlag gibt.

Naja, wird auf alle Fälle eklig, der Beginn meiner Marathon Karierre, aber es kann danach ja fast nur noch besser werden.


----------



## maxa (13. September 2008)

gut, dann bin ich auch dabei.

Mittel oder Lang, das wird vor Ort entschieden


----------



## The Tretschwein (13. September 2008)

shit! ich wär auch so blöd! aber aus graz fahr ich ned her deswegen. 550km!


----------



## Fusion-Racer (14. September 2008)

So, Rennen ist hinter mir 
War wirklich ne ziemliche Sauerei, mir gings aber ganz gut nur mit extra Ärmlingen. Nur die Wiesenabschnitte waren wirklich pervers !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (14. September 2008)

Stimmt, hast aber die abgefrorenen Finger vergessen, und vor allem der klasse Weg am Bach entlang. Ist ja im trockenen schon unangenehm aber was da heute war, war schon mehr als pervers.

Hölle wie immer ein highlight für sich

Mein Hac5 hat jetzt halbseitige Lähmung ( Geraffel ), dem hat der Regen vor dem Rennen schon nicht gepasst.


----------



## Stucka (14. September 2008)

Ich weiß auch nicht, was ich von dem Tag halten soll...Bei der Auftaktrunde hats mich erstmal abgelegt, Luftpumpe liegt wohl irgendwo in einem Tobel. Bedingungen war schon grenzwertig (wenn man so im Lauf des Jahres 4-5 Marathons nur so zur eigenen Standbestimmung fährt und vor allem Atmosphäre und nette Leute sucht, aber gut - mein Problem). Die Strecke ist schon bei guten Bedingungen nicht zu unterschätzen, aber heute gnadenlose Abfahrten in Schlamm, Wasser etc. Der Weg an dem Bach war so beschissen, dass ich gar nicht mehr drüber reden mag.

Also gut, weiter im Text. Auftaktrunde relativ gut überstanden, zweite Runde gut gefühlt, Kräfte eingeteilt, aber auf einmal üble Schaltprobleme. Nicht den Hauch einer Chance, bei dem SChlammpaket das das Bike eingelullt hat, überhaupt was zu erkennen, nachjustieren keine Chance,eiskalte Pfoten, kein Tuch dabei. Aber dennoch, so gut es eben ging weiter. Zeit war heute zweitrangig, Überleben war wichtig. 

Ende zweite Runde, Ogau angefahren, Wegweiser: Ziel rechts, Strecke geradeaus. Zwei Posten mitten auf der STraße mit Sperrbanner: no way, Zeitlimit um 15 Minuten verhaut, ab ins Ziel. Freude? Trauer? Frust? Motivation am Arsch, wie wenn du in der Badewanne den Stöpsel ziehst! Man stellt sich auf die 3. Runde ein, spart Power, lieber ein Riegelchen mehr, weil es kommt ja noch was Knackiges auf einen zu - vor allem wenn man in Runde zwei schon gesehen hat, wo der Hammer da oben noch hängt. Hat mir mental schon einen verpasst! Drecknass, versaut von Oben bis Unten, Gesöff in der Flasche schweinekalt, Wasser in den Schuhen, Dreck im Auge, im Ohr aber - ich wäre die verpisste 3. Runde gefahren! Jawoll!

Stattdessen: ungeduscht mit restlos versautem Bike ins Autole, heim zu Muttern. Hin und Her 150 Kilometer. Nächstes Jahr? Klaro!

Hab letztes Jahr die Veranstalter schon mal gefragt, wieso denn bitte die 50er hinter dem Marathon rausgehen. Die blasen einen ja von der Strecke! Da wär das doch andersrum etwas intelligenter. Ich geh nun mal einen 80er doch etwas anders als einen 50er an - zumindest ich. Ansonsten haben die das für die Verhältnisse ganz ordentlich hinbekommen, mehr war einfach nicht drin. Auch schade für die Orga!

Nun Zielrichtung Oberstdorf, hier schneits ja schon mal lustig bis auf ca. 1500. Bin ja gespannt, wie die das Regeln, sollte das Wetter ******** sein. Letztes Jahr wurde die große Runde gecancelt, alle sind die Kleine gefahren. Dieses Jahr gibts aber nur Marathon oder Hobbyrunde und wenn dann die Cracks die Hobby........lass wir das mal lieber erst theoretisch sein. 

Kompliment an Alle, die heute dabei waren! Yeah!


----------



## Tobi-161 (14. September 2008)

ich hab nach der kleinen aufgehört, mit kurzer regenhose wär ich die 50er vielleicht gefahren. aber da ich keine chance sah die 80er zu fahren ohne das ich mir ne dicke erkältung hol, hab ichs halt gelassen. durfte ja schon 2x die 50er bei tollem wetter fahren, da fällts leichter...
naja, jetzt weiß ich wieviel mir noch an ausrüstung fehlt 
cu in oberstdorf! vielleicht haben die dort dieses jahr mehr glück


----------



## Fusion-Racer (14. September 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> Stimmt, hast aber die abgefrorenen Finger vergessen, und vor allem der klasse Weg am Bach entlang. Ist ja im trockenen schon unangenehm aber was da heute war, war schon mehr als pervers.
> .



Stimmt, hab ich vergessen.
Meine Flossen waren so nass und kalt, dass ich kaum noch schalten konnte ( was nicht an der Schaltung lag, top Einstand für meine neuen Nokon-Züge  )
Der Weg am Bach war sch..., aber in der Ebene drücken kann ich 
Sonst fand ich die Strecke/ Abfahrten eig. ziemlich geil, nur beim kurzen Wiesenabschnitt kurz vor Ziel O'gau hats mich abgworfen und ich hab ne schöne Platzwunde am Knie als Erinnerung vom Marathon bekommen.
Aber nächstes Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei, gerne auch bei besseren Bedingungen


----------



## maxa (14. September 2008)

Ich glaub, so ein Mistwetter mit solchen Bedingungen muss man 1x gefahren sein, damit man weiss wie bescheiden ein Regen-Rennen sein kann.

Danke Stucka für deinen Beitrag, kann dich voll und ganz verstehen und nachvollziehen.

Ich hatte eine kurze Colibri-Hose an, und war heilfroh darüber.
Man glaubt ja in seinen kühnsten Träumen nicht, wo sich der Schmodder und Sand alles reindrückt, trotz "optimaler" Kleidung.

Auch ich hatte eine kleine Offenbarung. Vor dem Rennen die Gels in eine Gelflasche eingefüllt. Tolle Idee, aber schlecht in der Wirkung, da bei der scheisskälte das Zeugs fast nicht rauszubekommen war. Erst nach abschrauben des Mundstückes gings dann. Beim nächsten mal generell Wasser zum verdünnen reinfüllen.

Aber zum trost für einige die dabei waren. Am ersten Anstieg habe ich einen Mitstreiter gesehen, der barfuss mit Sommerschuhen unterwegs war. Ich hab da schon mit Winterschuhen und Lizard Skinsocken gefroren.

Ist der Oberstorfer nicht wegen den möglichen Schneefällen verändert worden ( siehe HM von 2600 auf 2200 )


----------



## Augustiner1328 (14. September 2008)

halo dann geb ich meinen senf auch dazu 
ich habs auf die lange geschaft und bis ins ziel meine finger waren trotz Langlauf  handschuhe recht frostig ....leider haben die teile abgefärbt wir sau ich hab jetzt schwarze fingerkuppen
die kombi mit der jeantex jacke war wieder super knielinge auch nur meine gore tex socken waren dann auch irgendwann mal nass.
das am bach da hätte mann den rinden mulch liegen lassen können der saugt nicht so 
brutal...

@maxa hac in frischhalte folie einpacken hab ich auf vts gelernt da hatte wir nach der ersten regen etappe recht viel total ausfall egal ob polar oder hac...

zum grenzwertigen bei 
stärkeren regen es hat geschifft wie sau singletrail nicht steil bergabwärts aber links gings derb runter und das ding war grad handtuch breit und ab und zu kam eine bescheidene wurzel (3.Etappe der Transschwarzwald)

war heut schon okay bis auf beim 2.x im aiple da hat mich auf der wiese langgemacht weggerutsch aber in dem baatz fällt mann weich oder wars kuh******** ich weis nicht klammotten sind jedenfals in der wäsche und geruchprobe hab ich nicht gemacht

noch nen schönen warmen (bei mir ist der kaminofen an ) Sonntag


----------



## The Tretschwein (14. September 2008)

Nun ja ich hatte das beim Dolomiti Superbike mal. Der wurde abgebrochen weil der Kälteeinbruch so extrem war. Dachte ich verrecke. Ein Auto hat mich zum Campingplatz gebracht wo ich in voller Montur unter die Dusch bin.

Seitdem mach ich sowas nicht mehr. Hab ich kopfmässig nicht mehr drauf. 

*Hallo? Fährt jemand in Graz / Stattegg? Bin heute die Strecke mal abgefahren und die ist extrem geil!  *


----------



## Reignman (14. September 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> Ist der Oberstorfer nicht wegen den möglichen Schneefällen verändert worden ( siehe HM von 2600 auf 2200 )



richtig, weil lt. Veranstalter bei Wintereinbruch die neue Strecke variabler umdisponierbar wäre. Was bei der alten nicht so einfach möglich war...


----------



## Reignman (14. September 2008)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> *Hallo? Fährt jemand in Graz / Stattegg? Bin heute die Strecke mal abgefahren und die ist extrem geil!  *



welche Strecke fährst du denn? wie ist der Marathon, vor allem technisch?


----------



## Fusion-Racer (14. September 2008)

Lasst mal hören, was Ihr so für Zeiten gefahren seids !

Meine Zeit war 2.54H für die 50Km-Distanz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (14. September 2008)

müsste irgendwas von 3:07 sein


----------



## Stucka (14. September 2008)

Oberstdorf: gab mehrere Gründe. Die lange Strecke ist ja schon ein paar Mal gecancelt worden wegen Schnee. Zudem haben die Liftbesitzer da jetzt einen neuen Wanderweg anlegen lassen, der mit Bikes aber schon gleich gar nicht mehr zu machen ist. Habs zwar selber noch nicht gesehen, Quelle ist aber sicher. Und anscheinend war das Interesse im Kleinen Walsertal auch nicht das allergrößte. Egal wie - wenns Wetter einigermaßen (!) passt, ist Odorf schon ok. Der langsam aufgetaute Stucka. Morgen neue Luftpumpe kaufen, Ellenbogen verplastern, Bikepflege (!!!!) und dann pack mers wieder. Yop!


----------



## rboncube (14. September 2008)

Hallo, bin auch wieder zuhause in der warmen Stube. Au Mann, hatts mich geforen. Glaub, wenn ich nen Platten gehabt hätte, ich hätt mit meinen klammen Fingern net mal den Schlauch wechseln können.
Strecke fand ich letztes Jahr schon anspruchsvoll, bei diesem Wetter brutal. Bergab immer dem Wasser nach, floß ja teilweise wie ein Bach runter.
Mein Rennen kann ich auch schlecht reflektieren. Wollte eigentlich meine Zeit vom letzten Jahr unterbieten, war aber schon klar das dies bei den Bedingungen nicht möglich war. Erste Auffahrt zum Kolbensattel lief ganz ordentlich, denke da war ich in den top 20. Aber auf der Abfahrt lief gar nix. Bin eh schon kein Held bergab, aber heute war das schon sehr sch.... Weiß auch nicht, konnte mich einfach nicht überwinden die Kiste laufen zu lassen. Hatte schon Schmerzen in den Händen vom andauernden Bremsen. Auf jeden Fall überholten mich bestimmt 25 andere Fahrer. Das und der Morast am Bach entlang gaben meiner Motivation den Rest. Die zweitplazierte Frau zog mich zwar noch mit in den nächsten Anstieg aber auch da gings nicht wie sonst. Der Rest des Rennen war ein Kampf gegen den eigenen Schweinehund. 
Fazit: Wieder eine Erfahrung reicher die ich auch sicher verarbeiten werde (Was uns nicht tötet macht uns hart)
Und noch Respekt an alle die die 80er Runde durchgezogen haben

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (14. September 2008)

Sieht so aus als das ich doch was verpasst hab, soviel Spass wie ihr hattet! 
Aber ich hatte das ja bei der Trophy schon, allerdings wars da ein bisserl wärmer....


----------



## Alex_1976 (14. September 2008)

so, hab meinen ersten Marathon auch hinter mich gebracht, tolles Wetter zum Einstand, sau kalt, Bremse durch den Dreck nach 30km runter, 2 mal hingelegt und über 4h Stunden gefroren ... dann noch im Ziel einlauf, ja, Nummer 349, dabei sein ist alles ... 

War aber immerhin nicht der letzte  glaub ich jedenfalls.
War echt am Filter.

Also, die kommenden können nur besser werden.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (15. September 2008)

lang 5.44 
ein kleiner einbruch das zweite mal zum soilasee hoch bin aber zufrieden bei den bedingungen
von über 100 gestarteten auf der langen sind 46 ins ziel gekommen
platz 10 ak


----------



## Alex_1976 (15. September 2008)

hätte auf meine Freundin hören sollen, und erstmal nur die 25km machen sollen, da hat es noch Spass gemacht, alles andere war Quälerei. Besonders, weil das Wetter da schon nicht mehr so gut aussah bei der Anmeldung.

Naja, hab gestern keinen Sinn mehr für die Ergebnisse gehabt, bin noch in die Sauna zum aufwärmen, und hab aber immer noch Schlamm irgendwo in den Ohren und Augen, trotz 2mal duschen, Schwimmbad und Sauna.


----------



## maxa (15. September 2008)

na mit meiner Platzierung auf der 50er 39er Gesamt und Platz 12 in der AK bin ich zufrieden.
Am glücklichsten war ich wohl als ich durchs Ziel direkt zum warmen Auto fuhr.


----------



## quax_bruch (15. September 2008)

hört sich jetzt vielleicht krank an, aber ich hab's irgendwie Klasse gefunden. unter 5 h bei der Langen war für mich auch ein Erfolg. Gefroren hat's mich eigentlich gar nicht, mit Ausnahme der Füße nach so zwei Stunden. Diese Gore-Socken haben sich rein gar nicht bewährt, wenn sie mal so richtig naß sind. Hat das lange gedauert, bis die Füße wieder aufgetaut waren. Ansonsten bin echt begeisert, von dem, was Funktionstextilien heute leisten (die Jacke ist einfach super).

Die Hölle bin ich eigentlich fast komplett runtergefahren, da hat es sich mal wieder gezeigt, dass das zusätzliche Kilo für die 130mm Federweg  hinten (+120mm vorne) echt gut für mein Leistungsniveau investiert sind.

Ansonsten wirklich "BON COURAGE" zu allen Finishern, das war schon eine Leistung (v.a. wenn man 2mal am Ziel vorbei fährt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (15. September 2008)

so, nach der Ciclo enttäuschung von gestern, heute gleich umgetauscht.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (15. September 2008)

Gabs dieses Jahr eigentlich keine Fotografen auf der Strecke, oder wars denen zu kalt ?


----------



## Golly (15. September 2008)

Nun ich denke für die paar Teilnehmer rentiert es sich einfach nicht die Photographen rauszuschicken ;-)
Das Rennen war schon das übelste ever, ist noch nie vorgekommen bei mir, daß ich hinten nicht mehr Schalten konnte, weil mein Daumen zu klamm war um in auf den SRAM-Hebel zu bekommen. Bitter, musste immer die Hand vom Lenker nehmen und mit dem Ballen schalten ;-)


Kette rechts,

Alex


----------



## rboncube (15. September 2008)

Hab auch nur bei der Zieleinfahrt einen Fotografen gesehen. Denke auch das sich das nicht rentiert hätte, vom Wetter mal ganz abgesehen.

Ja, war schon saulkalt an den Fingern. Der Rest ging eigentlich, war schon fast zu warm angezogen. (Unterhemd,Trikot,Jacke,Regenjacke darüber und über die Beinlinge habe ich noch die Knielinge drübergezogen) Aber wie heißt es bei uns in Schwaben so schön: "Lieber erstickt als erfroren)
War aber echt der Hammer wie da manche unterwegs waren. Der eine hatte nicht mal Socken an. Einer vom Mooove-Team war auch in Kurz unterwegs. Ich hätts wahrscheinlich nicht überlebt.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## quax_bruch (15. September 2008)

Ist einer mit trockenen Füßen durchgekommen? Ausrüstungstips? Denke mal, dass irgendwann auch bei Regenüberschuhen a la Shimano da was reingeht. Zudem, kann man damit überhaupt irgendwie trittsicher laufen?


----------



## The Tretschwein (15. September 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> War aber echt der Hammer wie da manche unterwegs waren. Der eine hatte nicht mal Socken an.




reine Dummheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-161 (15. September 2008)

quax_bruch schrieb:


> Ist einer mit trockenen Füßen durchgekommen? Ausrüstungstips? Denke mal, dass irgendwann auch bei Regenüberschuhen a la Shimano da was reingeht. Zudem, kann man damit überhaupt irgendwie trittsicher laufen?



Meine billigen Rose-Teile sind unten total zerfetzt, man kann jetzt super laufen und schnell an-und ausziehen 

Also ich werd mir auf alle fälle ne kurze oder 3/4 Regenhose besorgen, sonst geht gar nix. Hatte es schonmal auf den Nieren etc und deswegen war für mich nach der ersten Abfahrt, als ich mich unten wie ein Eisblock fühlte, klar das ich sofort aufhören werde 
Und wie sich heut herausstellte bin ich mit einem leichten Anflug von Schnupfen etc. davongekommen und sehe die Aufgabe jetzt rel. gelassen.

Die Zehen und Finger sind ja rel. egal, aber wenn der eigentlich Körper mal richtig auskühlt... naja, bin ja auch ziemlich schlecht isoliert


----------



## mcFugu (15. September 2008)

Alex_1976 schrieb:


> so, hab meinen ersten Marathon auch hinter mich gebracht, tolles Wetter zum Einstand, sau kalt, Bremse durch den Dreck nach 30km runter, 2 mal hingelegt und über 4h Stunden gefroren ... dann noch im Ziel einlauf, ja, Nummer 349, dabei sein ist alles ...
> 
> War aber immerhin nicht der letzte  glaub ich jedenfalls.
> War echt am Filter.
> ...




Ich kann dich beruhigen, ich war noch hinter Dir, sage aber jetzt nicht an welcher Stelle 
War mein dritter Marathon in diesem Jahr. Bin aber reiner Hobby und Spaßfahrer. Und ich muß echt sagen fand es auch recht hart besonders bei der Witterung.
Aber vielleicht liegts ja doch an meinem Alter das ich so schlecht abgeschnitten habe, oder an meinem Gewicht?
Nein ich glaube es waren die Reifen, N/N 2.4, die waren einfach zu schwer und zu breit.


----------



## Alex_1976 (16. September 2008)

gott sei dank sind hier nicht nur die Vollprofis, hab mich schon kaum getraut zu posten 

Also schütteln wir uns die kalten Hände im 3-Stelligen Platzierungsbereich


----------

